# 68 gto ignition coil location?



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

Mine is mounted to the firewall but I don’t think this is correct. Should it be mounted to the block or accelerator bracket? Anyone have a puc showing the correct location and orientation?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi etennett,

The coil mounting bracket attaches to the throttle bracket.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
correct ..... to the throttle bracket

I have original brackets with or without original #410 coils if needed

Scott
2o6 4six5 9165


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi etennett,
> 
> The coil mounting bracket attaches to the throttle bracket.
> View attachment 144098
> ...


Thank you!! It’s hard to tell the orientation. Is the coil too facing the firewall?


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Hello
> correct ..... to the throttle bracket
> 
> I have original brackets with or without original #410 coils if needed
> ...


Hi Scott. That’s where I was going next. I’m Interested in the bracket. What do you want for one? Thx


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

etennett said:


> Thank you!! It’s hard to tell the orientation. Is the coil too facing the firewall?


The coil faces the carburetor.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is a better view of the bracket;


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> Here is a better view of the bracket;
> 
> View attachment 144103
> View attachment 144104


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> The coil faces the carburetor.


So the top of coil which has the wires attached faces the cetb so it’s mounted to the linkage bracket horizontally?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Picture from BLK69JUDGE, I think


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> Picture from BLK69JUDGE, I think
> 
> View attachment 144105


Ok I think I have an original bracket. It was just mounted to firewall.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> Here is a better view of the bracket;
> 
> View attachment 144103
> View attachment 144104


That’s the money Shot. Thank you!!


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

etennett said:


> That’s the money Shot. Thank you!!


Is the hike on the accelerator bracket threaded or pass through?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Open or pass through.

Insert the coil to the bracket first, then apply to the throttle bracket. Bolt through the throttle bracket then both ends of the coil bracket. Opposite of what you show. The small tab on the coil bracket positions the coil bracket in the correct vertical position


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> threaded


Thanks again


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

etennett said:


> Hi Scott. That’s where I was going next. I’m Interested in the bracket. What do you want for one? Thx


Scott I’m all set. My bracket is original and I’ve got the correct bolt for it too. Thanks for ur offer though.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Etennett. The throttle bracket is open or pass through. I misread your question


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> Open or pass through.
> 
> Insert the coil to the bracket first, then apply to the throttle bracket. Bolt through the throttle bracket then both ends of the coil bracket. Opposite of what you show. The small tab on the coil bracket positions the coil bracket in the correct vertical position
> 
> ...


Thanks a makes perfect sense. I was wondering what that tab was there for. Would you happen to know the bolt size for mounting it to the bracket? I think someone used and oversize bolt when they mounted it to the firewall and I don’t want to strip the thread on the accelerator bracket.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No thread on the accelerator bracket


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Especially 052! I’ve mine on and looks great!


----------

